# What are your fursona's that are not popular ?



## tIK-tOK-cLOcK (Dec 9, 2020)

Honestly i just got back into furry stuff. I'm so bad when it comes to make fursona's! I want to make a non popular fursona. One of my non popular fursona is an Otter Dragon i've only seen one suit and actual fursona. If you'd like to attach a picture oof your fursona!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 10, 2020)

Hybrids in general are popular af ngl, especially when it’s a hybrid of a dragon.
Otters, I’m not a big fan of but they seem somewhat popular in terms of how much media they get. Honestly I just don’t follow trends and do what makes me happy.

I can’t exactly say my fursona isn’t from a popular species, excluding the fact it’s a hybrid, it’s a Raccoon and a Tanuki, although not exactly sure how popular they are but I see a few people have them as sonas here, but only here, not so much elsewhere. Especially not tanukis, only seen one here and none elsewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 10, 2020)

Android, cyborg, or any fellow cybernetic based sonas are not something I find frequently in the fandom. I used to be an android, but then I switched to being a cyborg in some aspects, and am now 'mostly' organic.

I'm guessing people don't find the idea of hard mechanical body parts appealing for a variety of reasons, and don't consider the possibility of a synthetic/partly synthetic biological alternative, akin to Bladerunner, androids from the Alien movies, or other highly advanced A.I that are so human like you could not tell the difference.

I hardly see even cyber patterns on fur or scales in other sona's. Perhaps the sci-fi genre has lost popularity, or maybe fictional characters have always paired better with fantasy, which is more flexible.


----------



## Punji (Dec 10, 2020)

I think there's an important distinction to be made between "popular" and "common." Some things are very well-liked but aren't very prevalent for one reason or another.

Otters for example, may not be the most common sona type but one would be hard-pressed to find fur who doesn't like otters.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 10, 2020)

Hah, funny you mention otters. They seem to be.....not really as looked at nowadays. Maybe their popularity died down in replacement of another species that took it by storm.

Some other non-popular sonas I've barely seen are Nimbats, and Spirit Guardian OCs. Also, I'll be honest, I've never really seen many ferrets or mongoose, and kangaroos are a little less common than I thought.

And of course, I've seen very few Renamons nowadays. Dunno, but there's a lot out there. These are the little I do know.


----------



## Tacoshark (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, my first sona was a salamander and I very, very rarely ever see people choose them as their sona. Amphibians in generally don't get much love


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

For some reason Augusta here isn't very popular, even though she has a unique species:


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 10, 2020)

This is Lumi, my rat 'sona. She's a hairless/patchwork lab rat who was infused with Jellyfish genes that cause her to glow in the dark.

She is based on this experiment: https://www.forbes.com/2001/07/26/0726gfp.html?sh=396422056508

I don't use her anymore but I might resurrect her one day. I used to have a minor obsession with rats and I still have a very soft spot for them.

I don't see many rat fursonas but they are always interesting and cool.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 10, 2020)

None of my fursonas are popular, I have like 30 viewers and I get 5 favorites on artwork that I post.


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 10, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> For some reason Augusta here isn't very popular, even though she has a unique species:
> 
> 
> View attachment 96085


An elephant, and a Sonic-styled elephant at that! I've really never seen any characters that look anything like this. Great design, by the way!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> An elephant, and a Sonic-styled elephant at that! I've really never seen any characters that look anything like this. Great design, by the way!



Thanks, I know I did her bent leg wrong but I put a lot of effort in her face. She's sort of based of Mammoth Mogul from the comics, but she's also sort of her own thing. The really sad part is that she has an utter awesome backstory, like Anakin Skywalker was a former slave turned apprentice for the main villain levels of backstory.


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 10, 2020)

I appreciate that we as a fandom branch out with the kinds of animals we anthropomorphise.
It makes you step outside of your comfort zone and think critically - not just about character design, but about the concept of anthropomorphism in general. 
You will naturally see more mammal fursonas than reptile ones. It reflects something deep-rooted in who we are as humans.
This pattern has existed for thousands of years. The dragon or the snake is almost always the adversary in Western myth and religion. 
Yet...it's not an all-encompassing rule. In Eastern mythology, the dragons are largely benevolent.
What does all of this mean?
*It means we've always had diverse ideas of interpreting animals, across many different cultures. But what's always united us is that animals are still present in our art and stories.  *

Kinda sounds like the furry fandom, doesn't it?


----------



## Sam Wamm (Dec 10, 2020)

goats.

sure there are lots of oc's because people often have goat characters because they want to try species they haven't done yet, but nobody really wants to be a goat themselves and of the small group that do most of them want to be a rock punk or some varient of satan, not just an actual goat.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 11, 2020)

Borbs


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Dec 12, 2020)

Paws is baaaarely hanging on... probably because she's just another gryph, even if a mildly weird combination. D:

'Paws' by Fable

Mei on the other hand has been more receptive to comments, maybe because she's just a "giant smart birb" and a less-seen species at that. 

'Mei' by Ukabor


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 12, 2020)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> Paws is baaaarely hanging on... probably because she's just another gryph, even if a mildly weird combination. D:
> 
> 'Paws' by Fable
> 
> ...


Awww. Well, *I* like Paws! She's floofy and I'm a little biased for that fluff.

My sona isn't popular admittedly, but she is a beautiful and flawed piece of the colorful tapestry that is me and I love her. I could never outgrow, abandon, or forsake this piece of me, even if she IS just another wuff. Popular or not, my sona and I will ride until we die because she exists for my happiness. =3


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 14, 2020)

Elephants and minotaurs aren't exactly too common as far as I've seen, and a cross of them seems even more than rare, I think.
Give him a lump on the back like the Taurens in WoW (not even the kind of hunched-down anatomy like werewolves), and you got my guy.
Might not be popular but hey, I like to surprise people in RPs.


Spoiler: large-sized images of LARGE sona not for the faint of hearts lol






























(The six-arm feature was inspired by Ganesha, elephant god of success in Hinduism. The last pic with wings and that massive tail is... just for the fun of it.)


----------



## Simo (Dec 14, 2020)

I have an alternate Fossa character, that I sometimes use in fiction and RP...it's been a good deal of fun, but I've not seen too many Fossas, sleek, powerful and derpy as the one I have 'created' might be. (No art, but I need to work on this)

Other names for Fossa, sometimes used in Madagascar: Foosh, Fozy Cat. (But more related to a mongoose than a cat)


----------



## Pomorek (Dec 16, 2020)

The majority of hyenas in the fandom are spotted ones. Striped yeens are few and far between. Yet they are very different species, with different looks and characteristics.

I have an alternate antelope character, nyala to be precise. And I have yet to see another one like this. Overall, when there are any antelopes in the fandom, which is quite rare by itself, they tend to be either gazelle, oryx, or something generic and undefined.


----------



## Rayd (Dec 16, 2020)

does unpopular just mean uncommon species in this context?


----------



## MM13 (Dec 25, 2020)

Everyone online always seems to know me for the John Candy based werecreature fursona of mine but my Grinch fursona as well as Mel and Eukie (my two koala-girls) are rarely brought up.  Yeah Mel is popular and is the subject of many RPs but I want to be known for more than just the John Candy monster, ya know.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 28, 2020)

I have an Oncilla in the works. They're pretty underused. She's melanistic too because I wanted to draw influence from an old khajiit character I had in The Elder Scrolls Online. 

I've still not finalised a lot of the details on them, including gender (Leaning towards female but Androgynous), but I did get art done using my sketches as reference, from a guy on Reddit.


----------

